# sfogarsi



## karinb

ciao a tutti,
volevo chiedervi un parere. Come si traduce "se vuoi sfogarti, io sono qua"?Non riesco a trovare la parola corretta x sfogarti
Grazie
Ciao


----------



## Leopold

sfogarsi	 (sfogarsi, lasciarsi andare)	v	let off steam
WordReference.com

Potresti anche dire: "to unburden onself".

Welcome to the forums.

Leo

PS: Per favore, cerca sempre di dare un titolo rilevante ai tuoi thread. Lo cambierò io questa volta. Ciao.


----------



## Silvia

Ciao karinb,

benvenuta nel forum italiano-inglese di WR 

Potresti usare il verbo (to) vent out. Ma aspetta qualche madrelingua inglese


----------



## fetchezlavache

non sono madreligua inglese, ma mi sembra che 'to vent' --senza il 'out-- sia perfetto.

and now please do tell me on which letters i should have put an accent ?


----------



## Jasper

Sono della stessa opinione di fetchezlavache - "se vuoi sfogarti, io sono qua" = "if you want to vent, I am here". Ma si può dire anche "if you want to let off steam, I am here".


----------



## ikester

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> non sono madreligua inglese, ma mi sembra che 'to vent' --senza il 'out'-- sia perfetto.


Hai raggione. In English, we would use "to vent out" if we were speaking in the literal sense, an in _to vent out_ a smoke-filled room. In the idiomatic sense of a person who needs to talk (or scream, as the case may be), we'd say "to vent".

ciao,


----------



## Silvia

ikester said:
			
		

> In the idiomatic sense of a person who needs to talk (or scream, as the case may be), we'd say "to vent".


 Allora come spieghi:
to vent out anger
I just need to vent it out
vent it out here
etc.?


----------



## Jasper

Non mai ho sentito questi frase. Le frase più comune sono:

to vent one's anger
I just need to vent
let it out here

Secondo me la parole "out" è superflua quando usuto con il verbo "vent".

ma il nome "vent" riferisce a una via di uscita per l'aria -forse questo potrebbe essere la fonte della confusione.


----------



## Alfry

karinb said:
			
		

> ciao a tutti,
> "se vuoi sfogarti, io sono qua"


 
io userei una traduzione del genere sebbene un po' libera
"if you want to pour out your sorrow to someone, I'm here for you"


----------



## Jasper

alfry said:
			
		

> io userei una traduzione del genere sebbene un po' libera
> "if you want to pour out your sorrow to someone, I'm here for you"


 
La sua versione è molto gentile e invitante - una versione più brusca è
"if you have to let it out, I'll be here."


----------



## ikester

Silvia said:
			
		

> Allora come spieghi:
> to vent out anger
> I just need to vent it out
> vent it out here
> etc.?


I wouldn't say that they're incorrect, just that the usage is much less common.

ciao,


----------



## **ellie**

Hello everybody, I've been wondering about the best translation for "sfogarsi" and I've also asked a few people (native speakers) about it and here's what I've got:

sfogarsi:  to give vent to one's anger
             to pour out one's feelings
             to let off steam
             to find an outlet for something
             to pour one's anger out


As you can see I'm a bit confused, I'm sure you'll be very helpful...thanks in advance!!

ellie


----------



## lsp

**ellie** said:


> Hello everybody, I've been wondering about the best translation for "sfogarsi" and I've also asked a few people (native speakers) about it and here's what I've got:
> 
> sfogarsi:  to give vent to one's anger
> to pour out one's feelings
> to let off steam
> to find an outlet for something
> to pour one's anger out
> 
> 
> As you can see I'm a bit confused, I'm sure you'll be very helpful...thanks in advance!!
> 
> ellie


I'd say _yes_ to "to vent" but _no_ to attaching "anger" to the definition. You can vent other emotions. "To find an outlet" is definitley too far a stretch to be considered a definition.


----------



## **ellie**

So that would be:
-Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno
-I needed to vent to/with someone

???


----------



## Murphy

**ellie** said:


> Hello everybody, I've been wondering about the best translation for "sfogarsi" and I've also asked a few people (native speakers) about it and here's what I've got:
> 
> sfogarsi: to give vent to one's anger  (deals with anger and is more formal)
> to pour out one's feelings (not necessarily anger, could be sadness)
> to let off steam (idiomatic, usually used for anger)
> to find an outlet for something (I don't recognise this one)
> to pour one's anger out (obviously anger)
> 
> 
> As you can see I'm a bit confused, I'm sure you'll be very helpful...thanks in advance!!
> 
> ellie


 
As you can see, it depends on the context and how formal you want to be.  Personally, I prefer "to let off steam".


----------



## hadriewyn

Hello!

Imagine that you are a priest and you like to "sfogarsi", because of the atmosphere of sacredness you live in (e.g. laughing at a blasphemous joke), with which one would it go?


----------



## crazyguest

I suggest: ''to give vent'' which means dare sfogo


----------



## GavinW

hadriewyn said:


> Hello!
> 
> Imagine that you are a priest and you like to "sfogarsi", because of the atmosphere of sacredness you live in (e.g. laughing at a blasphemous joke), with which one would it go?


 
Hi, welcome to WR!
Good question, but hard. Mostly because no particular emotion is expressed in Italian (a common usage). General expressions in English? Hmm, maybe the idea that "The priest needs to vent his suppressed feelings".
Another general translation (not valid for your priest) is suggested by a recent episode involving Italian soccer coach Marcello Lippi. He complained about the crowd booing the team, or calling for Cassano, and after the game Lippi "si è sfogato", saying "Sono incazzato come una bestia!". Afterwards he apologized slightly, but explained his anger was justified, and argued he had been provoked and was defending his team. He said "mi sono/ero sfogato". This could be "I had to sound off/ I needed to sound off / I was (just) sounding off" (depending on the nuance and the perceived seriousness of the comments).   

So, another suggestion: sfogarsi = sound off. (Sometimes, for a particular thing, so not for our priest).

I think I've found a translation for general contexts, such as the priest: "to get something out of your system".
Ciao.


----------



## Giona76

**ellie** said:


> So that would be:
> -Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno
> -I needed to vent to/with someone
> 
> ???


 
hye there,
no one has replied to this sentence, which is very common in Italian.
My doubt is about the preposition, as ,how one of my friend says, we italian use preposition like pepper, we put them everywhere lol

thanks in advance


----------



## Murphy

I would say that both prepositions are possible...

If you say "vent *to* someone" it means that the other person is listening to your frustrations but does not share them.

If you say "vent *with* someone", I would understand it as two people who are both letting out their frustrations together.


----------



## Giona76

thank you murphy


----------



## joe86

Perhaps I can jump in here...would you say _to let it out *on* someone_ or _*to* someone_? Also, does that have the same meaning as _to take it out on someone -_or- is it perhaps closerto_ to confide in someone_?

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Alxmrphi

joe86 said:


> Perhaps I can jump in here...would you say _to let it out *on* someone_ or _*to* someone_? Also, does that have the same meaning as _to take it out on someone -_or- is it perhaps closerto_ to confide in someone_?
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe


 
Hi Joe! 
Long time no see!

_To let it out on/to someone_ sounds a little bit odd, it doesn't mean _take it out on someone_, that means vent to someone who doesn't deserve it, maybe because they are standing next to them when they are angry, or something like that. (i.e. you're late and in a bad mood and someone asks you a question and you shout at them, they don't deserve it, but a bad mood makes you do that.

The use of *let it out* is intransitive in all the senses I've heard it used (when related to *venting*), someone might say "Come here, let it all out, I'm listening!" or something similar, but not "Come here, let it all out on me."

*To confide* in someone is quite different, like *confidare* in Italian I believe... (i.e. fidarsi di qualcuno e dirgli un segreto, ad esempio)
Actually, it also has a similar meaning I hadn't realised when I was typing before, it means someone who you trust and talk to about how you feel, maybe if angry/sad/worried, it has a wider meaning, the other things are about being angry / upset.

Non mi sono davvero spiegato bene, allora, se c'è qualcosa che mi vuoi chiedere della spiegazione sono a tua disposizione


----------



## joe86

Hi there Alex! long time indeed...I just stop by every once in a while  
Quite the opposite! That really cleared things up for me. I see the intransitive use of _*to let it out*, _apart from anything else there are plenty of expressions like this in English...so we non-native speakers just have to get used to them_, _don't we?
I'm just going to stick to the two phrase previously mentioned:
_to vent to someone
to take it out on someone

_Thanks for your help mate_ 
_


----------



## Caroline35

karinb said:


> ciao a tutti,
> volevo chiedervi un parere. Come si traduce "se vuoi sfogarti, io sono qua"?Non riesco a trovare la parola corretta x sfogarti
> Grazie
> Ciao


 I'd say *to give vent to your feelings*



Silvia said:


> Allora come spieghi:
> to vent out anger
> I just need to vent it out
> vent it out here
> etc.?


You could say *to give vent to your emotions* or *to let out your feelings*


----------



## Lella 51

Ciao! Chiedo aiuto: come si può esprimere in inglese "sfogarsi" nel senso di liberare le tensioni fisiche, non nel senso di dar sfogo a dei sentimenti o sensazioni. Per esempio : vado a correre perchè ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
Mi è stata suggerita l'espressione "let the steam off" , criticata da alcuni come piuttosto antiquata e non usata.
E allora?


----------



## underhouse

Ciao e benvenuta al forum!

Mi sembra che tu voglia sapere come si traduce "sfogarsi" nel senso di "scaricarsi".

Mi è capitato di sentire usare "to release oneself", ma aspetta altre opinioni.


----------



## k_georgiadis

One possibility is _I am going for a run so that I can get it out of my system_. "It" being the thing that is bothering you.


----------



## Alxmrphi

k_georgiadis said:


> One possibility is _I am going for a run so that I can get it out of my system_. "It" being the thing that is bothering you.



This'd work under the pretense that the other person knows you're in a bit of a bad mood. I think a safer translation would be one that didn't rely on knowing what_ it_ meant.
Otherwise I think you'd be asked "_Get what out of your system?_"

I'd say _to cool off_ (if you were angry before).
If you were just agitated and wanted to run to clear your head then something like _to clear my head_ (this can also be used if you were angry before, but probably isn't as common as _cool off_)


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao Lella e benvenuta nel Forum 

Ho accodato la tua domanda a una discussione omonima già esistente.
Con la *Dictionary and thread title search* (in cima ad ogni pagina) scoprirai che è molto facile trovare argomenti interessanti già affrontati sul Forum.

Visto che sei appena arrivata, ti invito anche a leggere questo sticky:
Read BEFORE posting - Leggere PRIMA di postare - Rules, Guidelines & Resources - Regole, Linee Guida, Risorse

Grazie e buon proseguimento.

neuromatico
Moderatore


----------



## Lella 51

Ok,mi sta bene usare "to vent" quando parlo di  sentimenti, ma quando voglio parlo di energie , che cosa uso?

Per esempio" I bambini giocano a pallone così si sfogano".


----------



## Murphy

Lella 51 said:


> Ok,mi sta bene usare "to vent" quando parlo di sentimenti, ma quando voglio parlo di energie , che cosa uso?
> 
> Per esempio" I bambini giocano a pallone così si sfogano".


 I don't see anything wrong with "to let off steam" (not "to let the steam off") and it would work well enough in this case.


----------



## k_georgiadis

_The children play a lively game of soccer to give outlet to all that stored energy._


----------



## Lella 51

Ciao a tutti! ho già visto nel forum la traduzione del verbo "sfogarsi" con give vent , ma quello che cerco io è nel senso di scaricare le tensioni fisiche.Mi sono spiegata? grazie mille


----------



## rrose17

Some suggestions
I'm going for a run to get rid of some excess energy.
I'm going for a run to decompress a little.


----------



## koodip

Yes...si dice "I run to clear my head" "I go for a run to clear my head" "I run to relax" "I run to release tension" etc...The first is probably most common in AE.


----------



## rrose17

I have a question. I think I translated this as if it were French where "je vais courrir" would be I'm going for a run. But after seeing Koodip's suggestions (I agree with all of them) is mine incorrect?


----------



## Lella 51

Murphy said:


> I don't see anything wrong with "to let off steam" (not "to let the steam off") and it would work well enough in this case.



ok grazie !infatti mi suona meglio "let off steam".


----------



## Teerex51

_I run to unwind._


----------



## Lella 51

"unwind" ? curioso, ma mi piace


----------



## GavinW

Teerex51 said:


> _I run to unwind._


 
Very nice,
I also thought of:
I'm going for a run [or whatever] to let off some pent-up energy 
I'm going for a run [or whatever] to work off some nervous energy 
etc

It strikes me this is good for some other examples (kids playing soccer etc) in the parallel thread "sfogarsi".


----------



## Caroline35

Murphy said:


> I don't see anything wrong with "to let off steam" (not "to let the steam off") and it would work well enough in this case.


 I'd suggest *to get rid of their energies *


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Lella 

Per favore, ti prego di ricordare il corretto uso di maiuscole e punteggiatura. Regola 11.


Lella 51 said:


> Ciao a tutti! *H*o già visto nel forum la traduzione del verbo "sfogarsi" con give vent , ma quello che cerco io è nel senso di scaricare le tensioni fisiche. Mi sono spiegata? *G*razie mille*.*





Lella 51 said:


> *O*k grazie !infatti mi suona meglio "let off steam".





Lella 51 said:


> "*U*nwind" ?* C*urioso, ma mi piace


Mille grazie e buon proseguimento. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Murphy

Caroline35 said:


> I'd suggest *to get rid of their energy *


 "Energy" stays singular, even though it's _*their* energy._


----------



## Caroline35

Lella 51 said:


> ok grazie !infatti mi suona meglio "let off steam".


 One could also say *to cool off*


----------



## Sotti

Hi everyone.
I add a question to this old thread because I'm working on a sentence including "sfogarsi".
The part of the sentence giving me problems is: "[...] ci si sfoga invocando [un mantra]..."
The author does not specify from what we "ci sfoghiamo", but it is probably worries, troubles, anxiety, etc. What makes me scratch my head is that (I now use Italian because I don't know how to explain it in English) le persone in questione si sfogano facendo qualcosa, attraverso una qualche azione.
After reading all the answers to this post I come to some attempts:
"[...] we pour out (our feelings) through the chant [of a mantra]..."
"[...] we pour out (our feelings) by chanting [a mantra]..."
"[...] we unwind by chanting [a mantra]..."
"[...] we unwind through the chant [of a mantra]..." 

Does any of these sound good to you?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theartichoke

Hi Sotti,

It might help to have the whole sentence--or it might not, seeing that the author doesn't tell us what we _sfoghiamo _ourselves of--but if we're talking about meditating and chanting, the word _release_ comes to mind. If you don't mind adding an object ("our feelings"), you could have "we release our feelings by chanting a mantra"; or, if you want to keep the vagueness of the original, it could be "We find release by chanting a mantra."

"To release" is more neutral than "to pour out," which implies a fairly dramatic action, and closer to _sfogarsi_ than "to unwind," which just means "to relax."

"Through the chant of a mantra" is also fine, just a bit more formal and elevated sounding, so you can choose whatever best suits the style of the original.


----------



## Sotti

Hi theartichoke,
thanks for your reply.
What to do you mean that "to pour out," _implies a fairly dramatic action_? Your explanation makes me think that that's the correct term. The complete sentence actually is:
"We often lose the sense of proportion and we pour out (our feelings) through the chant of a mantra, feeling satisfied at the end. This is not mantra's merit, but merely because it's like we ran: we're calmer only because we are tired."
What do you think?


----------



## theartichoke

Sotti said:


> "We often lose the sense of proportion and we pour out (our feelings) through the chant of a mantra, feeling satisfied at the end. This is not mantra's merit, but merely because it's like we ran: we're calmer only because we are tired."



I think you're right: the context does call for something stronger and more dramatic than "release," and "pouring out our feelings" works with the idea of "losing the sense of proportion" and tiring oneself out. I'm not sure why you put "our feelings" in parentheses, but remember that you can't leave it out--one can't just "pour out" without an object. I suppose one could say _we pour *ourselves* out through the chant of a mantra_, but I'm not sure that it's _quite_ as close to _sfogarsi_ as "pour out our feelings."


----------

